# Hedo Turkoglu: "Hard To Tell If I'm Staying Or Leaving"



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

> Six days before the opening of the Magic's training camp, small forward Hedo Turkoglu, the league's most improved player last season, talked about heading into perhaps his last season with the team.
> 
> Turk indicated he will opt out of his contract --- which runs through 2009-10 --- after this season. He'll explore free agency if the Magic don't re-sign him.
> 
> ...


http://blogs.orlandosentinel.com/sports_magic/2008/09/hedo-turkoglu-h.html


----------



## Prolific Scorer (Dec 16, 2005)

*It has begun

*


----------



## Sabonis! (Jan 29, 2009)

> As the ESPN network reported today, the game 5 of the NBA Finals could be Turkoglu's last game for Orlando Magic as they can not afford to keep him anymore. Could this mean that some European powerhouses might chase Turkoglu in the summer market? The current financial crisis is making it less realistic but it seems but we have got a long and hot summer in front of us.
> 
> The Turkish star has a player option worth $7.5 million for another season but it is almost certain that he will not use that option and become an unrestricted free agent before July 1 when NBA teams can offer contracts.
> 
> ...


http://www.talkbasket.net/news/turkoglu-to-leave-orlando-could-he-return-to-europe.html


----------



## vinsanity77 (May 1, 2006)

Huge blow to the magic if they cannot re-sign Hedo. He was, imo, the magic's most clutch player for the past couple of seasons. I hope the magic can re-sign him, but I'm not sure if they can


----------



## Chan Ho Nam (Jan 9, 2007)

yeah i can see him leaving if he gets anything more than 3 m / year than the Magic's offer

btw, the GM that offered Lewis that 16m/year contract should be fired already and banned from the stadium


----------



## Babir (Jan 10, 2005)

I don't think Magic should pay 10 or more millions dollars a year to Hedo. It is better to move Rashard to his natural position and sign true PF.


----------

